# UFC 94: GSP vs. Penn



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

.
Who's watching this tonite?

Who do you have?


My predictions:

1. *GSP over Penn - Most likely decision or TKO.*

BJ has good hands and a solid chin, I think if he somehow wins it will because he rocks GSP with a punch and then jumps on him for the TKO or submission.

2. *Fitch over Gono*

3. *Machida over Silva*

.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

Man, thats tonight??? Crap, might have to go home and come back to base... Great.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

I predict this will be one of the first UFC fights to be stopped for excessive blood. GSP will be eliminated by bleeding out in the fourth round. Honestly though, I don't think either fighter has ever been in better shape. The only reason I could see Penn going down, is from overconfidence. Post it up for me later guys......no pay per view..  
Burl


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

Burly1 said:


> I predict this will be one of the first UFC fights to be stopped for excessive blood. GSP will be eliminated by bleeding out in the fourth round. Honestly though, I don't think either fighter has ever been in better shape. The only reason I could see Penn going down, is from overconfidence. Post it up for me later guys......no pay per view..
> Burl


I don't think GSP has the KO ability/power to catch BJ being over-confident ala Fedor against Arlovski.

Last time they fought though GSP's face looked like hamburger and BJ's looked like he'd never been hit.

.


----------

